# L-Shaped Vivarium



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

There's a company that do cheap custom vivariums and I was thinking of getting an L-Shaped one to fit in a corner, so effectively a 4ft and a 2ft viv connected. I was wondering if anyone has any pics of corner L-shaped vivs for bearded dragons (or other species that require a similar set up)


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

Meko Made an awsome one

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/457282-big-arsed-budget-beardie-viv.html


----------

